# 6 - 40 gallon breeder tiered stand



## Cursor (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm planning on building a tiered 40 gallon breeder stand that will hold 6 tanks. The stand will have each level 6 inches in front of the last so that the access to the tank is wider while not making the stand incredibly tall.

The stand will be built out of 2x4's and 1/2 inch plywood.

Please let me know what you think of the stand and what items I should change to make it a better sturdier build.

Thanks


----------



## cichlid-gal (Apr 27, 2012)

Looking at the design it appears that the tanks have support on the front and back of the tank, resting on the 2x4's (I assume) but no support on the sides (width part) of the tank. Is that OK with the design aspect? I'm not a carpenter so maybe others can comment. I like the look of it though but would like to know how much reach from front of bottom tank to front of top tank (coming from someone with back problems...not sure if the depth of the stand would be problems). Thinking this could work for some 20G's also.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

I would put some supports in the center of where each tank will sit also to add more support for your tank. Would hate to see one crash down on the other two.


----------



## AlCzervik (Oct 6, 2012)

Looks like it may be difficult to get to the middle of the top tanks. What's the overall height?


----------



## verbal (Aug 16, 2011)

You might want to do 3 15s or 20Ls on the top. It allows you to decrease the width of the stand by 6" and will decrease the height of the top tanks by a bit. I also will lineup the back of the tanks of the top 2 rows. Which will eliminate the need for the 1/2 height leg in back of the second row.


----------



## k7gixxerguy (Jan 12, 2012)

You also need some diagonal bracing in the back to keep the possibility of the stand torqueing and collapsing to one side or the other. Also, what type of filtration? If you use HOBS on any but the top ones, servicing them will be a nightmare.


----------



## Cursor (Jan 4, 2005)

The top of the upper most tank will be 6'3". I'm not totally stuck on the tiered approach. The main reason for the tiered approach was to give better access to the tanks for maintainence. The tanks will primarily be used for long term quarantine and will be filtered with sponge filters and a continuous drip water change system.

Do you think 6 inches of clearance between the top of a tank and the 2x4 supports for the next level is enough room for maintainence if the stand was flat and not tiered? Having just 6 inches concerns me a little, plus making the tank stand any taller I think would make it difficult to work with.

What are everyones thoughts.

Currently with the tiered approach the tanks stick out 12 inches from the top most tank, each level is 6 inches in front of the other.


----------



## jcabage (May 29, 2012)

Cursor said:


> Do you think 6 inches of clearance between the top of a tank and the 2x4 supports for the next level is enough room for maintainence if the stand was flat and not tiered?


I normally consider 7-8" of space between tanks a fair amount considering the need to get nets/rocks/etc. in and out without trouble. I would consider 6" to be a bit tight - that extra inch or two can make a big difference.

I will say though, that we have a 6' tall shelf (metal from the hardware store) with a 40B on top of it for fry, and with a step ladder the height is no issue. Personally, I would build the stand to be a few inches taller and drop the tiers.


----------



## ratbones86 (Jun 29, 2012)

You also have to remember....how think is your arm and shoulder. Your going to have to get down into the tank so will 6" be enough for you to access it in a manor that will be easy enough? Remember this is all about ease of maintanance. If you cant easily get into the tank why build it? just make up a little box that is 6" wide and try and put your arm into it and move it around and see how easy it would be. If it seems to tight make it wider. I like about 12" between the tops of my tanks and the tops of hoods that way there is plenty of space to move and work if need be.


----------



## tapout14 (May 30, 2012)

k7gixxerguy said:


> You also need some diagonal bracing in the back to keep the possibility of the stand torqueing and collapsing to one side or the other. Also, what type of filtration? If you use HOBS on any but the top ones, servicing them will be a nightmare.


+1 with the diagonal bracing


----------



## lilscoots (Mar 13, 2012)

I built mine with 6" clearance between the tank and next support for height issues and it is a bit tight, workable, but tight, and I still need a step to service the top shelf. If you've got the room to go with larger spacing, I'd do it. I couldn't with mine.


----------



## cantrell00 (Oct 30, 2010)

lilscoots said:


> I built mine with 6" clearance between the tank and next support for height issues and it is a bit tight, workable, but tight, and I still need a step to service the top shelf. If you've got the room to go with larger spacing, I'd do it. I couldn't with mine.


Same thing with me.


----------



## DrgRcr (Jun 23, 2009)

I agree with several of the previous points. Definitely try for more room top to bottom between tanks. I like to have 8" for ease of getting in there for maintenance. If you use glass tops, it can also be a pain opening them with less, although the tiered approach will help some of that. Diagonal bracing or gussetting is a must for that many. Just using triangular gussets in all of the corners will make a tremendous difference in stability. I used them on a 125 over 75 stand and it is very stable. The height and access of the top row may be an issue. You will need a step ladder to work in them, and the stand would need to be off the wall enough to access the back side. If this is in a fish room/basement, probably not too big of a deal.


----------



## dledinger (Mar 20, 2013)

I have a stand with a 20L over 2 - 10s. The 10s are perpendicular to the 20 (stick out about 5 inches). The space from the top of the 10s to the bottom of the shelf for the 20 is 6 1/4". It's not nearly enough. I wish there were 10".


----------



## rodriguez_4 (May 5, 2011)

Can you tell me what software you are using?


----------



## Cursor (Jan 4, 2005)

Google Sketchup 
http://www.sketchup.com/intl/en/


----------

